# Weird black dot on my lens?



## DLL_4ever (Jan 1, 2006)

i have no idea why, or how, but every photo i've taken since yesterday always turned out with a black dot on the right side of the photo.. I've tried to clean the lens atleast 3 times now, and i cant see a thing on it.. it looks perfectly fine/clean... but still, i keep getting the weird black dot on my photos.. why? how do i fix it?

heres 2 random photos i just took:
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y198/DLL10101/P1040924.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y198/DLL10101/P1040925.jpg

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tempra (Jan 1, 2006)

Could be dirt on your sensor


----------



## Matty-Bass (Jan 1, 2006)

might be a smudge inside the lens. wear and tear perhaps? Not sure. Might be on the sensor if it's digital cam


----------



## DLL_4ever (Jan 1, 2006)

/\ it is a digital camera... its a Panasonic Lumix DMC-LZ2... i just baught it a couple of months ago.. how do i fix it?


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmmm I don't think you can clean the censor on the Lumix. It has a fixed lens, right? I would imagine that would also mean that dust cannot get inside the body, but perhaps some managed to work itself in. You might need to take it to a repair shop or something to get it remedied. Perhaps someone else has better advice.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 1, 2006)

might be a little piece of dust inside... I suggest going to somebody whoknows what to do with electronic device


----------



## hot shot (Jan 1, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Hmmm I don't think you can clean the censor on the Lumix. It has a fixed lens, right? I would imagine that would also mean that dust cannot get inside the body, but perhaps some managed to work itself in. You might need to take it to a repair shop or something to get it remedied. Perhaps someone else has better advice.



Dust can always find away


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 1, 2006)

If you bought it a couple of months back it you should be well within your warranty - I'd suggest contacting Panasonic. The fixed lens _should_ prevent that sort of thing from happening, so I can't see Panasonic having a case for not repairing/replacing it for you. Don't take no for an answer - keep bugging them until they do something. I've learned this lesson when dealing with Canon's technical support people, who sent me back my faulty scanner telling me it worked fine (oh, and they forgot to return my power cable!). It might take several angry phonecalls and emails but you're better off getting them to fix it.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 1, 2006)

I also get theses sometimes; with my 10D it&#8217;s only with my 20-40mm lens and in one spot. Last time I when to the ski park got these spots big time with my 1d MIIn & 70-200mm, today after clear none


----------



## DLL_4ever (Jan 1, 2006)

hmm.. alright.. maybe tomorrow i'll take it to 'Blacks Photography store' and see if they can do something about that.. (i want to get this fixed as fast as possible).. And if they can't do anything, i'll just phone Panasonic and get them to fix it.
Anyways, thanks for the help people! Very appreciated!


----------

